# Advil - Should I take it?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

My dentist suggested I try an anti-inflamatory but I said no it would probably not be good for me. Does anyone out there have to take this? If so what kind and what effect does it have on you? I tend to be a D type. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I have D and I always take Advil when I have a headache etc. It hasn't bothered me so far.Fiona


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I find Excedrin upsets my stomach less than Advil does.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I take ibuprofen, which is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory, for ME/CFS pain. It's not particularly effective for that, but it is good for joint and muscle pain and headaches. I have to take it after food, which is what it says on the label, otherwise it cause indigestion and can damage the stomach lining after a very long while. It has no effect on my IBS D.







Susanp.s ASPIRIN which is an NSAID and often taken for pain, can be hard on the stomach. You should use something else if possible.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laurie:Advil (which is the same as Ibuprofen) and Aleve are both anti-inflammatories, and I alternate between the 2 when my muscles act up or I have headaches. They're both good, but you have to remember not to take them on an empty stomach. If you do, over time it could damage the lining of your stomach.They are good OTC pain relievers, though.JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 09-04-2000).]


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I avoid Advil because it can aggrivate my GERD. I've never noticed it to bother my IBS though. I was once told by a dentist that the best pain reliever, especially for dental pain, is to take one Advil and one Tylenol together. I've done this and it really works. I even do it for bad headaches and such.


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

I have ulcerative colitis and was told to not take NSAIDS. Aleve and several other "pain killers" fall into this category so I stick with Tylenol. Aspirin seems to be less of a problem for me than other NSAIDS but I just stick to Tylenol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

NSAIDs such as Advil and Aleve are just as bad as, if not worse than, aspirin on your stomach. Tylenol is about the only over-the-counter analgesic that rarely causes stomach upset, but in large doses, it can be very hard on the liver.Tylenol combined with alcohol consumption can be deadly. It's a double-hit on the liver.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your response. I need to take an anti-inflammatory and therefore Tylenol does not fall into that category. I took my first two Advil so we will see; but I do not feel so apprehensive about it!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Effects of NSAIDs on Patients With IBD Still Unclear --------------------------------------------------------------------------------WESTPORT, Aug 29 (Reuters Health) - Whether the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) is associated with exacerbation or onset of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) is the topic of two conflicting reports in the August issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology. In the first study, Dr. Gregory F. Bonner of Cleveland Clinic Florida, in Ft. Lauderdale, and colleagues reviewed the records of outpatients with IBD. They found that "of 40 Crohn's patients seen with active disease, three (7.5%) were using NSAIDs; 14 of 72 (19.4%) Crohn's patients seen with inactive disease were using NSAIDs." In addition, eight of the 58 (13.7%) patients with active ulcerative colitis were using NSAIDs and five of the 21 patients (23.8%) with inactive ulcerative colitis were using NSAIDs. Dr. Bonner and colleagues conclude that NSAIDs were not associated with "a higher likelihood of active IBD." Further study, they believe, is needed before "recommending that patients refrain from their use under all circumstances." Separately, Dr. Burton I. Korelitz from Lenox Hill Hospital, New York, New York, and colleagues interviewed 60 patients hospitalized for IBD as to their use of NSAIDs. In addition, they interviewed a control group of 62 outpatients with irritable bowel syndrome. The investigators report that "at least 31% of all the IBD patients who used NSAIDs had onset or an exacerbation of IBD, whereas 92% of the irritable bowel syndrome control population used NSAIDs without apparent provocation of their disease." Given their findings, Dr. Korelitz's group believes that patients with a history of IBD should avoid NSAID use whenever possible." In a related editorial Dr. John O'Brien, of the University of Indiana Medical Center, in Indianapolis, takes note of the physiology of IBD and says that prostaglandin production may promote epithelial proliferation and wound healing. "Therefore," he comments, "NSAIDs, including selective COX-2 inhibitors, which inhibit prostaglandin synthesis, may impair the natural progression or continuum of the inflammatory state toward wound healing." Am J Gastroenterol 2000;95:1859-1860,1946-1954.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Hi,My only advice for taking Advil is to do this sparingly. I have a sister in law who had crohn's disease 15 yrs or so ago, took tons of Advil, ibuprofen, and now is looking at what hospital in town will be the best for her to start dialasis. The Advil has ruined her kidneys.This is a long term effect of taking Advil, ibuprofen. Don't want to scare anyone or not have you use it, just use with caution if long term. I take tylenol and advil all the time for aches and pain due to the IBS, newly diagnosed with fibromyalgia and this scares me, maybe because it is so close to home. What next?


----------

